# Celtic Knot with inserts



## Alan Sweet (Oct 31, 2014)

While there exist numerous articles on making celtic knots, I am at a loss to come up with dependable, repeatable method to make celtic knots with inserts. With or without jigs. Below is a picture of an example of what I mean. Inserting contrasting wood within the boundaries of the knot. 

At the present time, I make these on a table saw and my success rate is about 3 in 5; maybe 2 in 5.

With most methods, when they make cuts they glue the knot part into the kerf. This re-stabilizes the blank so you can make another cut. In order to insert the contrasting wood parts, one can not glue the knot parts to the part of the blank into which the insert will be glued.

My method to this point has been intensive and requiring a number of cuts and multiple gluings and error prone. I have tried to make a couple jigs, but not satisfied with the results. The blade thickness is important and the exact centering of the knot.

So, I was wondering if any one has been successful in making a jig or process. If not maybe some advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 1, 2014)

Celtic Knot blank in under ten minutes.......Hope this helps!


----------

